# Luna News



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Atlas is a quite a hunk! It is very nice that you are able to have him hang around with you while Luna is away. I am sure she won't be gone for long since she is really lovely and she will probably do very nicely for the handler. It is really the best way to finish a Ch. in AKC with a poodle. I look forward to seeing the points pile up asap.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Best wishes for a speedy championship for Luna. I know another spoo owner (of a Safari dog) that made the same decision. 

We only showed UKC with an HCC trim, but I wonder how I found the time for the nightly attention to coat even that required. Your loaner boy sure is cute!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Luna is beautiful and I am sure she will come back to you fast. Enjoy the big guy until then !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! What a handsome loaner poodle! I hope Luna finishes quickly and in the hands of a pro, she will.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Luna will be here in San Diego!!! I looked up the show and there are 14 Standards entered in the show, so Luna will have competition but not too much! Bet she will do well!!!! 

P.S. Your 'loaner dog' is beautiful! Does he live up to the reputation of being a 'brown clown?' LOL!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I think you did the right thing - sending her off to be finished more quickly with a professional handler. I know you can't wait for her to come back home to you. Then you can shave her down and have fun with creative grooming. 

How sweet to have a loaner dog while Luna is gone. Atlas is gorgeous.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am looking forward to new pictures of Luna! I can completely relate to your situation - I expect Zoe will go with Betty after the Amarillo shows. And she is sure welcome to the coat care! It's not like caring for a spoo, but I sure am tired of patiently removing those tiny mats that are caused by coat change.

Best wishes and good luck in San Diego!


Atlas is handsome. Is he a brown-brain (as in silly)?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Atlas is silver? :dontknow: Very handsome!

I can't imagine how much I'd miss one of my dogs if I had to send them out. Luna will finish fast and come home  :love2:


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone for all of the love and support. Luna is such a huge part of my life (I mean just her coat care takes 6-10 hours a week) so it has been so strange and sad not having her around. First thing waking up every morning I look around the room for her, forgetting she is gone. And even just throughout the day I find myself looking around expecting to see her, before catching myself. I can’t wait until she is back home.

Sorry I definitely should have specified that Atlas is a silver - a dark silver boy. However silvers do go through a phase where their coats look brown (blues do also) and he really does look brown at times except for his lighter face. He lives up to the stereotype of silvers being sweet. I was expecting a big adjustment when bringing him home, but he fits right in like he has lived here his entire life. No accidents yet, nothing chewed up, stays right with me and listens when I tell him to come. He is a good boy. Karen does a great job with all of her dogs. We are lucky to have him for the next little while. And his coat care is going to be sooo much easier haha! Oh I also want to edit that his age is a little over 7 months, not 6.5 like I had guessed earlier.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

And MollyMuiMa, yes the specialty is very small this year! Only 8 bitches I believe, which isn’t even enough for a major (there isn’t one in dogs either.) But in a way it’s good that it’s small since this will be her first time out with Daniel. I’m not sure what other dogs will be there but it’s possible that she has a chance, just depending on what competition there is! I wish I was going. I have an aunt in San Diego who I could have stayed with, but I was out of town last weekend and will be the one after this for her second show so I just couldn’t make it work : (


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

It must be very hard without Luna but I’m glad you have gorgeous Atlas to keep you poodle-d. He reminds me heaps of goofy puppy Rory (though so much more immaculately groomed than Ro ever was!).


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Okay all - we made it through our first show weekend with Luna on a handler and me moping around the house since I wasn't at the show. This was Luna's first AKC show since going into the continental clip. It was a poodle specialty in San Diego with low numbers. She looked pretty great but did not make it out of her class which was extremely disappointing to me. She was in the open bitch class, with two other bitches. She got second place both days. 

Today though, the open bitch that beat her took Winners Bitch (and got the points) and Luna got to go into the winners ring against the other bitch class winners and she took Reserve Winners Bitch (fancy way of saying she took second place out of the girls entered.) 

I'm not going to lie it was really depressing that she didn't get any points this weekend. However I have to keep in mind that it was her first weekend out with her handler and she will hopefully get better as time goes on. If I didn't miss her so much then I wouldn't be so eager for her to start winning.

I am super grateful, the owner of one of the other girls there (her girl is a GrCh Penndragon dog, like Luna's sire is) took some pictures and videos for me and kept me updated practically in real time. I am so grateful to her - if not for the pics and videos I would feel even more disconnected from this show than I already did feel.

She looks really amazing with her new trim. The handler made some adjustments and I think it looks awesome. I also feel like she showed well. This upcoming weekend I will get to watch her live, however I don't think I will be going over to her to say hello after she shows. I can't imagine the cry fest I would have when having to say goodbye again, and I also don't want to upset her. 

Here are links to the videos on instagram.
Day 1: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bne23yIjtDB/?utm_source=ig_web_options_share_sheet
Day 2: https://www.instagram.com/p/BnhglLNh8Db/?utm_source=ig_web_options_share_sheet
On day two if you swipe or click, there are two videos to watch.

Also a photo of her before we went in the ring today:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BnhbCPSDTDF/?utm_source=ig_web_options_share_sheet


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Hang in there - Luna looks great, so her day will, I'm sure, come soon. Is she showing this coming weekend (September 14-15)?


I leave for Amarillo on Wednesday (it's 315 miles) for shows Thursday through Sunday. Betty will handler Zoe and, if she thinks it best, Zoe will go back to Houston with Betty until she is finished. Zoe is rather small and very refined, so she will not appeal to all judges. There are majors every day in Amarillo, and I will be thrilled if we win one!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Johanna said:


> Hang in there - Luna looks great, so her day will, I'm sure, come soon. Is she showing this coming weekend (September 14-15)?
> 
> 
> I leave for Amarillo on Wednesday (it's 315 miles) for shows Thursday through Sunday. Betty will handler Zoe and, if she thinks it best, Zoe will go back to Houston with Betty until she is finished. Zoe is rather small and very refined, so she will not appeal to all judges. There are majors every day in Amarillo, and I will be thrilled if we win one!


Hey Johanna, yep she is showing 2 days in Northern Utah this weekend and we are heading up to watch. There is a major in dogs but not bitches, though there is a potential for cross over.

I am so excited to hear how miss Zoe does!! She will be awesome I just know! Would be amazing if she couldn’t pick up a major, or more than one. Fingers crossed for you. Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Luna looks so good! Hoping for better luck next time


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow Atlas is a big teddy bear. I just want to hug on him. I'm finding that I love poodle fur more and more just love sinking my hands in it but we have gone shorter to avoid mats and upkeep is easier. Many years ago I showed mini schnauzer and used a handler. Its lonely having them gone. I'm glad you have company.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Luna looks wonderful in her big girl clip. I think last weekend probably has a lot to do with her being with the new handler and that once she gets more used to being with him she will show very well. I hope she has great outings at this weekend's shows. I would definitely hide from her. At one point I had such problems with my knee that I could barely show in obedience and rally with Lily but had already paid for agility entries. I had two different other people handle her and I definitely had to hide. In fact I put her in her crate and left then had the other people take her out. She had a rough time at first, but later she got two novice standard legs with the young woman we trained with.


I know you are missing her very much, but I am sure this is a great strategy. I know someone who had been handling her mpoo herself with very limited success. After she hired a handler the girl got a GCh.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you ZM, Mufar and Lily. I have not been one to look forward to the weekends since normally my weekends are more hectic than my weekdays, but that sure has changed really quick having a dog out - now I can’t wait for the weekend every week! The waiting is killing me. This weekend I will have to take a nice camera with me and try to get some really great pictures.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Finally, after all of this time, I have some GOOD NEWS about Luna!!!

She did it! This past weekend was a 2 day show in Northern Utah and there was a major in dogs. There was a major in bitches only if you counted the special. So you could get the bitch major if you won over the special, or if you got the cross over points from the males by getting Best of Winners. A bit confusing. We went into this having no idea what the outcome would be because we knew that there would be some good competition up there.

Day one was amazing. Luna's breeder (Erica of Munaut poodles) went into the ring handling Atlas (the puppy boy who is staying with me!!) and he ended up beating all of the other dogs (male) there! So he got Winners Dog and picked up a 3 point major! That was his very first time going into a show ring. So that truly is an amazing feat and we are so happy for him and his breeder Karen!!! 

After that the bitches were showing. Luna only had one other competitor in her class, but then in the winners ring there was some heavy competition. She showed well though and pulled the win!! So at that point she got 2 points. But then she went in for the Best of Variety ring. There was one bitch special there (a girl who already has her championship, and I think her grand championship also.) And then Atlas had to go back in and then Luna. Well, Atlas was being handled by Erica, who is basically Luna's second mom. Erica and I had been hiding and avoiding Luna to this point. The moment Luna realized that Erica was standing right in front of her you she started going a little crazy hahaha. Thankfully Daniel knew what to do and was able to keep her mostly under control. She had to beat either the special or Atlas to get that extra point, and thankfully she did!! She got Best of Winners and Best of Variety.

Daniel took her into the group ring too! She did not place. (It is pretty rare for a class dog to take a group win.) But it was really fun to watch her in the group since it was outdoors and the other shows were inside. We were hiding really well so we didn't get a great view though. So day one was a major success with Luna picking up her first 3 points ever! The just was Randy Garren who has a heavy background in poodles, which made it an even more special win.

Day 2 puppy Atlas didn't take the win for dogs. But Luna was really on her game and after watching her show I wasn't as worried that she might lose. And she didn't disappoint! She took the same wins again! Winners bitch, best of winners and best of variety! Another 3 point major!!! The judge on day two was Dennis McCoy, the vice president of the Poodle Club of America. And he was very nice, taking time and going out of his way to have discussions with some of the owner handlers about their dogs. He really knows his poodles, he was able to say what he did and didn't like about each dog. It is refreshing to have a judge who really knows poodles, and both of these judges really did which made it special.

After the show on Day 2, Daniel wanted to get on the road so he didn't stay to show her in the group again. (He had a very very long drive ahead). I had asked him if I could come and see Luna after she showed and he said yes! So after she was banded up I went over and said hello. It was so special and I was so happy to be able to see her for a few mins! My breeder was there too and took some pics and videos which I can't wait to see. Sweet little Luna. She did so well and she really loves Daniel, I was able to see that first hand this weekend and he seems to really like her!

I am so happy and grateful that she is now akc pointed and has her 2 majors out of the way! Only 9 more points needed and we are pretty confident that she will be coming home soon!! Also it was SO NICE that I didn't have to prep or show her this time. Was nice to be at a show without that stress hanging over my head. Of course I was still busy the whole time and stressed a bit but nothing like I have been at other shows. I think this was probably the best thing and she will be finished quickly.

I did take a bunch of videos but they are on someone else's phone and I will have to wait until they are uploaded to post them. The angle isn't the best as I was in hiding the entire time and a little ways away. Also I forgot to take the nice camera, which is such a bummer because we didn't get any great pictures. I am sad about that. I will post here as we get the videos uploaded, and of course her win picture as well. (They only had a win picture taken the second day, not the first, as daniel had to prep a toy poodle immediately after standards on the second day.)


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Few photos of Luna and atlas! They aren’t a super great because I had to stay so far from Luna!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

cfuzzy, I am just thrilled for you and Luna! It was her time to shine, and boy did she :adore: I teared up picturing you going to say hi to her for only a few minutes. I know how hard it is to be away from your baby girl. But thank goodness she has a great bond with Daniel. She will get that championship so soon now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome sauce! she will be home with those CH letters in front of her name before you know it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations are in order! Oh! She is pure elegance! The judges are blind if they don't see she's the whole package!!!! Yeah, you are on a short road to Championship I think!!!
Atlas ain't doing so bad either LOL!!! Such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's wonderful news, congratulations. Luna is such a beauty in her adult show clip.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

So exciting! I can imagine your nerves while watching in hiding. Great to have the majors out of the way.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a weekend! Congratulations on the two Majors, done and dusted! Just WOW!!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats, that’s awesome news!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

THANK YOU all so much for your sweet comments!! So grateful for all of your love and support.

So a couple videos have been uploaded. They were taken on the second day. 

The first one is Luna winning her class (against only one other girl) and then going on to win against all of the other female winners (this was the hardest and most nerve wracking part!!!) Also you can see that the lovely girl right behind her who was being a little naughty is her littermate sister.

Then the second one is Luna winning against the winners dog and the bitch special (who I believe already has her grand championship.) 

Also as a bonus the third video is her in San Diego the week before - her first time out with Daniel. If you watch if compared to the others you can see that they are more in sync now!

First video: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Dve69dY0XbY

Second video: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw3JPNnBVRU

Bonus video from San Diego:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iHmMQBZ7Pd0 
There were some ladies sitting near the camera in SD talking about how much they liked Luna. Is cute to hear on there.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes they look much better together on the days she did so well. First time out and outside all had to be hard for her. I love the way he leans in and talks to her.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Oh yes they look much better together on the days she did so well. First time out and outside all had to be hard for her. I love the way he leans in and talks to her.


Lol Catherine I also love that he does that too! It is really noticeable in the first video when she first comes in the ring and is starting to be naughty. He leans over and says something to her and she is a little angel after. I think I need to figure out what it is he is saying to her for my own training purposes hahaha. Luna is a very headstrong girl with a lot of personality. I feel like Daniel does very well with that personality type. He keeps it under control but still lets them express enough to shine. I told Daniel before he got her that she is a stubborn girl. He told me this weekend that indeed she is hahaha.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Luna is in Prescott, AZ this weekend for a 4 day show! Very low entries (only 6 spoos today) but Luna took BOV again, and added another point to her total (now at 7). The judge today really loved her! I wish I was at the show to witness it!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Luna took winners bitch for another single point today. There were supposed to be 5 bitches entered today but I guess one didn’t show up. If they had then she would have gotten 2 points. That is a bit disappointing. But am very happy she at least got the one point and hoping she gets the point tomorrow and Monday too! She now has 8 points so is over half way to finishing!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad things continue to go well (despite the small entry, points are points).


I think all dog sports really rely on the idea of working at the edge in some ways. Many people who know Javelin see him as a bit of a wild man and he really is a very spirited dog, but once we get to the point where he can always know to look to me as his anchor to keep his head on task his spirit will yield very nice work. Thankfully in obedience there are opportunities to talk to them between exercises to keep connected and on track.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Let us know when you find out what Daniel tells her


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Yesterday at the show Luna took winners bitch again for 2 points this time! So happy! She is at 10 points now and has a possibility of picking up one more today. A friend went to the show yesterday and snagged a video of her showing in her class (open bitch) and in the winners bitch ring. I was surprised to see so many black girls showing and some of them looked very nice!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OC3ht4ZKxu8&feature=share

I am also going to post some pictures that I finally got of me saying a brief hello to Luna after her shows last week! It was a very special moment and I’m so grateful I had the chance to. Hoping that at our next reunion she will be able to come home with me!

I am very very sick in bed today and going stir crazy so I will probably post just as soon as I hear if she wins this afternoon!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Okay yep! She got that single point today bringing her total up to 11!!! The judge was Mr. Dennis McCoy again - he gave her a major last week in Farmington! Cool that she was able to show to him twice, and Im glad he still liked her! He is the Vice President of PCA (poodle club of America) so he really knows his poodles! 

There is truly a possibility that she could finish her championship this upcoming weekend, and if she does that is so so fast, especially for a bitch. Bitches have to beat a lot more poodles to get the same amount of points that a male Dog would get. It is extremely competitive in bitches. As of right now, she is undefeated since she earned her first point last weekend, and has been in 6 shows in a row that she took winners bitch and the points. That’s pretty cool honestly! I am really being spoiled by how quickly this is happening. It is definitely not the norm!!!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Luna looks so excited to see you! And really pretty in the ring. Hoping that she’ll finish fast and can return home.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you scooterscout!

We got Luna’s win photo back from last weekend in Farmington. So both days up there she did the same thing: she got winners bitch, best of winners, and best of variety. Both days were a 3 point major. The two judges were Randy Garren and Dennis McCoy. Both have been in poodles for a very long time. Unfortunately on the first day, toys were set to go in the ring shortly after standards. So Daniel did not have time to get a win picture with judge Randy Garren. He only had time to get a picture on the second day, with judge Dennis McCoy. Handlers have to use their time very wisely so it is common for them not to get official win pictures unless it is a major win, so this could be our one and only win picture, unless Daniel gets one when she finishes her Ch. 

Whereas if I had been showing Luna I would probably have gotten a win photo for every single point hahaha. But I am grateful to have this one win picture, and so happy that she is almost finished and should be coming back home soon!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just lovely! I also can only imagine how hard it was to say hello and then to leave. She will be so happy to come home, and I bet it won't be long now.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am tickled that Luna won under Dennis and Randy! Dennis handled some of my dogs many years ago when we both were much younger.


Luna is so lovely and moves so very well - Daniel does a great job with her. Was the show in Farmington, New Mexico? Or is there a Farmington in California?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Fabulous! This team is unstoppable!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you lily cd re, Johanna and zooeysmom!

Johanna, sorry, should have specified that it was Farmington, UT - a little bit north of Salt Lake City. I completely forgot that there is a farmington next NM. It was a really long drive for Daniel to come up to those shows from AZ. But well worth it for Luna, plus I think he finished a toy and got a major on another dog too. 

How is Zoe doing??


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY for Luna! Well, it does look like her Championship is very, very, near! Bet you can't wait to get your baby home! Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, I’m so happy for you and Luna.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> How is Zoe doing??



Not much. We went to the four shows in Amarillo - went second in class every day usually because Zoe is afraid of strangers when she is on the table. She is fine on the floor.


So . . . Betty has taken her for awhile to get her where she is more secure with Betty and Melonie. It sure is quiet around here without her. Her buddy the Labrador misses her as much as Joanne and I do.


I certainly hope that she finishes quickly and comes home! I'll bet you are anxious to have Luna home, too, although I think she would make a sensational special.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks Johanna! I certainly hope that Zoe does well and can come home soon! Keep us posted on her, it’s kind of nice knowing I’m not the only one missing my baby right now.

This week has been insane. I went to a dog show 6 hours away with Luna’s breeder and we took Luna’s sister and Atlas with us. It was interesting to go to a dog show and go through all of that work without your own dog there. Especially because I had a lot of problems leading up to the show - son in the hospital the week before, me getting sick before the trip and knocked out in bed for a few days, my plans fell through for a sitter for my son the day we were leaving because my sister got sick, and then the morning after leaving my husband (who was watching my son) let me know that he was sick. There is a really bad stomach virus flu going on in our state. So yes it was not easy going getting out of town.

We left so late and had a 6 hour drive so we got there after midnight. By the time we unloaded and fed dogs and got in bed it was 1:30. We set our alarms for 5:30 since we had early ring times. But alas, the dogs decided to start barking their heads off and were being doofuses at 4:30. So the first day of shows we did on 3 hours of sleep. It was even weirder because I didn’t even take a dog into the ring over the entire 3 days. I dressed up just in case I would have to, but never did. So I literally went on this 3 night trip to just be a “bucket b$&@!” as they call a person that basically just loads and unloads things from the car and holds onto dogs for the handler haha. Thankfully I love Luna’s breeder, she is a dear friend, so that made the trip worth it. Every thing else about the trip was not worth it for me personally haha. But she did all of the real work and showing and everything so that is great. And it was worth it for Atlas because he picked up 2 FIVE POINT MAJORS. Which is basically impossible for an 8 month old silver puppy on a non pro handler. So I am thrilled for his owner and breeder, desert Reef Poodles. 

And it was nice to be busy because I didn’t stress about Luna so much. And it’s a good thing because she did not have the good weekend I was expecting. One of the bitches didn’t show in Show Low, AZ this weekend, so that dropped the points possible down to 1 instead of 2. The first show Luna took Best of Variety and Daniel actually took her to group (usually they don’t take class dogs to group) and she got a group 4. The judge for group was Doris Cozart who is the former president of the Poodle club of America. It is very nice of her to put up a class bitch and give her a group placement, since she really knows her poodles. It’s not common for class poodles to do that in group. Then the next 2 shows Luna got dumped and went Reserve. Still upset and quite frustrated about that. It ruined any chance she had of finishing this weekend. There is some backstory to this I am quite positive but I may never know because I don’t know anyone at the show and haven’t seen a single picture or video. The 4th show she finally took the point again. I’m not sure if she got BOV, he didn’t say. But at such a tiny show BOV doesn’t really even matter.

So Atlas has a great weekend, but Luna didn’t really. I myself am exhausted and don’t think I will be doing any more showing favors for anyone soon haha. It was so much work with no real benefit to me. I can see why handlers need to charge such high prices. Doing this stuff for other people isn’t the most fun thing in the world. If Luna had been at that show it would have been so much more worth it to me to be able to watch her. But I’m glad the weekend is over and now it’s back to real life. 

Oh and by the way, Luna and atlas are now tied for points at 13. Atlas has only had 5 times in the show ring, and he already has 13 points. Makes me feel so bad for Luna, who really had to work for her points. Let me think, she has now been in 23 shows, 20 of those Akc, and 3 ukc. And is barely tied with atlas for points. Life is so unfair.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She’s so gorgeous and your handler gives her star shine. Congratulations!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

It SO much about what's in the show you're in and how many and all that stuff. Don't fret. You're really close. AND you got a group 4! 
It's interesting to hear you say class dogs aren't usually shown in group. I forget how different the states are to canada. If you win Best of Breed in Canada and you DON'T show in group you lose your points.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you so much mfmst and mysticrealm. She will finish her Ch next weekend, which still isn’t bad, I was just so hopeful it would have been this weekend. And it would have if that other both had shown up and not broken the extra point.

Mysticrealm how funny, I had no idea it was like that for groups in Canada. I probably worded that wrong - professional handlers aren’t likely to take a class dog into groups, especially in a breed like poodles where it is glaringly obvious that they are class dogs. They are just too busy to do that kind of thing. Almost always the dogs that get group placements are heavily specialed. However owner handlers will almost always take their dogs to group. It is good etiquette especially if the group judge is the same judge who judged the breed. However the judges also realize how busy the handlers are and they can’t always get away.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Luna picked up her 14th point today in Las Cruces, NM! This show cluster goes through Monday so we are confident that she will have her Championship by the end of it! Maybe even tomorrow. I have asked Johanna if she knows anyone at this show to see if they can take a video or get some pictures. Waiting to see if some of her friends will be there. Getting very excited for her to finish!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, this is exciting. I bet you wish you were there.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yay, Luna! SO close now!!!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Tomorrow is the day! How exciting!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I do really really wish I was there!! It’s nearly 12 hours away from me, otherwise I would have loved to be there.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome news. I hope someone get video for you. You'll have to Skype with Daniel so she can get some loving from you.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yay Congratulations to you and of course to Luna. You must be beyond excited. I just saw that Renn's littermate Ruby & Hamilton got more points toward their championships too. Not sure where their shows were last week. Any who congratulations, I am sure its a ton of work but so satisfying.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Fingers crossed for today!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Crossing fingers for today!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So close, so exciting! Whether she finishes today, or even at this cluster, or at her next show, this is really darn fast, seems to me . Congrats to Atlas, too - he is gorgeous.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the good vibes! Luna is now Ch Munaut Only In Dreams (pending AKC confirmation) She finished yesterday and got bov too. I think she now has 7-8 best of varieties. Pretty fun! Yesteray the weather was awful there so he didn’t send a pic but today he sent this one. Still looks a little windy but is still such a cutie overall! I love to see my baby. I will be picking her up next weekend in Las Vegas. 

A huge thank you to her amazing pro handler Daniel Chavez for finishing her so quickly. Only 14 days of showing to get her Ch with him, 5 weekends out. That is truly fast for a bitch to finish and especially at the young age of 16 months. Usually bitches who finish that quickly are a little more mature and have more hair. And an enormous thank you goes to her breeders and co-owners Erica and Nate Muno of Munaut Poodles. Without them none of this would have been possible. Looking forward to this weekend when Luna and I will have a joyous reunion!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

A huge congratulations to team Luna. 

That reunion next weekend when you pick her up will be so sweet. 

How do you plan to groom her now that she doesn’t need her show coat.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Congratulations to all! Very exciting.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks!!! I plan to keep her in coat for 6-8 more weeks to try and get her grand championship, but if we aren’t able to I will have no reservations about shaving her naked, much like Mysticrealm took Asher down. Show dogs are shaved down short when they finish so that wiggies can be harvested. A sacrifice that they make to help out the next generation lol. Plus they totally deserve to have no coat care for a time after all that they have been through lol. I don’t even know what I will do with her trim as she starts to grow back out. We will just have to see what will make her look the cutest!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Woo hoo! Well deserved. So happy Luna gets to come home to her mama in a week!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is marvelous! I am thrilled for you. I know she will be happy to see you all. Even if you don't get the GCh on her I would leave the coat until the title comes in the mail.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Huge big congratulations, Chinchillafuzzy, Luna, and Daniel !!! I hope she has a brief, yet fun and successful specials career. I'm over the moon for you!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Such great news, congrats! So glad you’ll be reunited in a week too. Can’t wait to see how she looks short when you get there!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Chinchillafuzzy!!! WOW! That's wonderful! Congratulations!

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:​


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Fantastic finish! Congratulations!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations, she is a real beauty! I bet you are excited not only for her win but to have her home again.


----------

